# How do you create synth swells / slides like these?



## Ray (Jan 18, 2021)

Unless the sound belongs to a library, I guess. But my instinct tells me it's craftable


----------



## visiblenoise (Jan 18, 2021)

Seems like reversing a recording of a stringed instrument (not sure what) would be an easier way of achieving this.


----------



## Elrik Settee (Jan 18, 2021)

Following


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 18, 2021)

Ray said:


> Unless the sound belongs to a library, I guess. But my instinct tells me it's craftable



As has been mentioned, sounds reversed.
Pro tip: if you want to find out what the origin of a reversed sound may be, reverse it.
-> Reversing your snippet reveals kind of a piano with lots of reverb. (under the string layer, of course)

p.s. after the sound has been reversed, there has been added some delay to it.


----------



## Chamberfield (Jan 18, 2021)

Output Sounds' REV has a ton of patches like this.


----------



## Ray (Jan 19, 2021)

visiblenoise said:


> Seems like reversing a recording of a stringed instrument (not sure what) would be an easier way of achieving this.


Thanks!


----------



## Ray (Jan 19, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> As has been mentioned, sounds reversed.
> Pro tip: if you want to find out what the origin of a reversed sound may be, reverse it.
> -> Reversing your snippet reveals kind of a piano with lots of reverb. (under the string layer, of course)
> 
> p.s. after the sound has been reversed, there has been added some delhanks a lot!





Living Fossil said:


> As has been mentioned, sounds reversed.
> Pro tip: if you want to find out what the origin of a reversed sound may be, reverse it.
> -> Reversing your snippet reveals kind of a piano with lots of reverb. (under the string layer, of course)
> 
> p.s. after the sound has been reversed, there has been added some delay to it.


Thanks a whole lot! Didn't expect it to be this easy.


----------



## Ray (Jan 19, 2021)

Chamberfield said:


> Output Sounds' REV has a ton of patches like this.


That's awesome! Thanks for mentioning.


----------

